# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  6 basic steps of lucid dreaming

## luwiz

The are many techniques and methods to use for inducing lucid dreams but there is an underlying process that serve as a foundation for lucid dream training. Initially, one may take several weeks to lucid dream so do not be discouraged if you do not succeed immediately. The underlying process may be broken down into 6 steps as follow:

*Doing the mental preparation work*
Always have a positive attitude toward lucid dreaming. Replace every doubt with a self-empowering belief. Then make dreaming a top priority as the simple act of believing your dreams are important will dramatically speed up your results. Cultivate your desire and enthusiasm to reach your goal. Also, know your purpose of being lucid. 

*Increasing dream recall*
Few tips on increasing dream recall including waking up motionlessly and slowly without letting any thoughts for the day to come into your mind. One your remember on part of a dream, relax and allow the rest of the pieces to fall into place. Besides that, you can try different sleeping positions as the best recalls occur when you are lying in the same position when you were dreaming.  

Keeping a dream journal
This  habit of writing down your dreams will inform your subconscious mind that dreams are important, and this will aid in understanding of your dreams. Dreams will be recalled with greater clarity and detail and this will ultimately lead to lucid dreams.. 

*Becoming familiar with your dreams*
As your dream journal grows and dream recall increases, you will naturally become more familiar with your dreams. Certain people, places and activities are more likely to appear in your dreams. Identify your common dream signs. When recall is difficult, run down the list of dream signs and see if any will spark a memory.        

*Adding awareness to your waking consciousness*
If you are more aware during the day, you will become more aware while dreaming. Be aware of your thoughts and thinking patterns. To increase awareness, try meditating. People who meditate have a greater likelihood of having lucid dreams compared to non-meditators. Meditation induces states of relaxation and develops the ability to have detached awareness. In addition, conduct reality checks to see if you are dreaming or not.

*Linking your awareness to your dreams*
Combine what you have learned about your dreams with what you have learned about your awareness. Merge your reality checks with your dream signs so that whenever you encounter one of your dream signs, you automatically start doing reality checks. By doing so, you will be laying a solid foundation for future lucid dreaming adventures.


         These six steps are all interwoven into one basic process. Skipping any one step will diminish the effectiveness of all the other steps, and in turn, it will decrease the actual results of the entire process. Thus, practice them meticulously and consistently and you will inevitably have a lucid dream.

----------

